# Long but narrow and shallow?



## AshRolls (13 Sep 2013)

Ideally I would like a large footprint tank such as tom's bucket of mud but there is no way I would get away with that! I do love the idea of a shallow tank though for the surface area to total volume benefits. In the room I have I can compromise and stretch a shallow tank a good distance along one wall.

This leads me to thinking about a tank with 140cm length, but only 30cm height and 35cm width. This will give the tank a letterbox look View Your Sketch | Aquarium Tools






I will be placing the tank on a hand built 'plinth', and it will raised up fairly high to avoid the scratching hands of my tiny evil minions (children).

The tank is going to be low tech with a capped soil substrate. It will also be open top with riparian growth on the right of the tank.

What sort of problems could I expect with flow in a tank like this? Ideally I would avoid having a spray bar along the entire back length and the filter outflow would be on the right wall of the tank, hidden amongst heavy planting.

How would you approach aquascaping a tank like this given that many depth perspective tricks won't work effectively? The front and left wall of the tank is the main viewing angle from the room. Any creative ideas for a beginner like me would be appreciated otherwise I will simply copy adapt the bucket of mud (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!).


----------



## Kyle Lambert (13 Sep 2013)

is there a way of splitting the inflow for the filter? By that i mean have a t-section on the pipe, have 2 seperate outlets, 1 at an end the other halfway down... that way there is a better flow of water.

As for aquascaping i would say a good idea would be to go diagonally across the floor from left to right, starting at the back and moving towards the front. Maybe start with larger rocks at the left and gradually drop down to smaller ones at the back. This should give an illusion of length and distance, especially when viewed from the left end panel. Keep with smaller plants on the left and move to larger plants possibly? Thats what i would do in any case. What are you planning to stock? 

Personally i like the idea of a long narrow tank. If not what i suggested above how about a river/stream style tank, heavy outflow at one end with alot of branched wood (root wood for example), alot of vallis and some hardy, shorter plants throught. The only thing with that style of tank is that you would need strong powerful swimmers and plants that like high flow so the choices are limited. L number plecs would be happy in that kind of set up but discus and angels wouldnt. If you could arrange some rocks to break up certain areas of flow then you may be able to get away with some smaller cichlids in there.

Honestly, i dont think your options will be that limited!


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Sep 2013)

interesting tank size. I would love to see a Iwagumi in it, three mountain riches placed strategic and only ground covering plants with maybe here and there some hair grass, 40 or 50 small schooling fish in it and ready. Two lily pipes would probably give you a good flow (one at the front left corner and one at the back right corner)


----------



## AshRolls (16 Sep 2013)

Kyle Lambert said:


> is there a way of splitting the inflow for the filter? By that i mean have a t-section on the pipe, have 2 seperate outlets, 1 at an end the other halfway down... that way there is a better flow of water.


 
I actually have two filters so have a fair amount of flexibility for where the inflows/outflows should go. My main concern is to have good flow for the plants and for it to look good (not cluttered with huge amounts of equipment)



Kyle Lambert said:


> What are you planning to stock?


 
The only definite is shrimp (I love those little prawns), everything else will be dependent on the tank/hardscape.




Kyle Lambert said:


> If not what i suggested above how about a river/stream style tank


 
This is my top choice of flow pattern at the moment, because it is quite interesting and different. I have the ability to custom make filtration system so could do some fancy work with weirs/sumps etc.

I found this video of a 150x30x30 river tank which looked interesting 




Martin in China said:


> Two lily pipes would probably give you a good flow (one at the front left corner and one at the back right corner)


 
Do you think that you would still get a circular/rotational 'additive' flow pattern with such a long/narrow tank in this configuration?


----------



## BigTom (16 Sep 2013)

Nice setup. I'd definitely go for a river style linear flow setup of some sort, with both filter intakes at one end and the outlets at the other (or with outlets spaced out as required to give even flow). Should be able to arrange them such that they're not intrusive.

This is quite a good thread for ideas on layouts for long tanks -  12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe!


----------



## Kyle Lambert (17 Sep 2013)

I think with the correct flow and outlet placements you could get a nice circular flow going, definitely. You may have to use some of the decor and foliage to help achieve it but that could just make for some very interesting and different layouts.

River set up would definitely be my take on this. Maybe a decent sized shoal of rummy noses, a small group of panda or gold laser corys, some dwarf otos and i think you would have a sweet looking tank. Im guessing there are braces along the top of the tank? Id hate to see what sort of pressure the water could have on the middle section!


----------



## AshRolls (17 Sep 2013)

BigTom said:


> This is quite a good thread for ideas on layouts for long tanks - 12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe!


 
Well that kept me busy for the afternoon! Some lovely tanks there and good inspiration thanks.



Kyle Lambert said:


> Im guessing there are braces along the top of the tank? Id hate to see what sort of pressure the water could have on the middle section!


 
I haven't ordered the tank yet, I'm still considering it and thought it would make an interesting general topic. The tank has been quoted as rimless / braceless in 8mm optiwhite glass (£270 delivered from polish company).


----------



## sa80mark (17 Sep 2013)

That seems quite expensive im not sure what delivery would cost but for the same size tank in 8mm optiwhite from possidens palace is £121


----------



## Edvet (18 Sep 2013)

I my practice i have a stand fixed to a wall for a tank 400x50x50 cm , just need to find the finances to build it (crisis hurt us harder then expected). Will probably do it in 2 years or so.


----------



## Alastair (18 Sep 2013)

Agreed that quote does seem expensive.  I had a 120lx70wx30cm height made and only paid 120


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshRolls (18 Sep 2013)

Living in Cornwall means delivery is very expensive for me from the usual suspects (£200 from Poseidon's, £300 from Wharf Aquatics, £90 Aquariums Ltd). I'm going to pop my head into the excellent Maidenhead Aquatics Truro and see if they can offer customs.



Edvet said:


> I my practice i have a stand fixed to a wall for a tank 400x50x50 cm


 
I'll look forward to reading the journal Edvet

Back to the aquarium itself I'm pretty sure I'm going to drill two holes in the bottom on the left for intakes to my two cannister filters. The output I'm planning will be a spray bar on the right at the surface from one cannister, and a lily pipe from the other, both pointing right to left. I'll see how that looks for dead-spots!


----------



## sa80mark (18 Sep 2013)

Have you tried these ? There based in redruth

Home | Aquamacs


----------

